# The BEAST



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Just Got this Monster in. 13-36 with all the bells and whistles. Gotta be the Biggest Machine Ariens ever Made...Battery with Key Start, Heated Grips, Headlight, and Electric Chute Control! Owner Sold it because the Drive wasn't working. Just a sticky drive plate. Runs Great! I'm tempted to keep this one, but I can't keep them all....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking ST


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

beastly


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

No plastic bearings here!


----------



## Cody (Sep 13, 2016)

You must have some heck of a driveway! 13HP - wow!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, a couple of passes with that and I'm done.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Unlike Liftoff's thread of the machine that was advertised as Pro grade on CL but wasn't, this one is the real deal. I don't know your situation but she's a keeper. That machine is a beast, has the full width auger shaft and the heavy gauge auger housing side panels and more...


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

What's a fair price for those 1332 and 1336's? The 1336's are the Pro model or also called the 1336DLE. I think the 1332 is normally a LE or DLE.

There's a few for sale locally to me, just looking


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That thing is a beast. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Price depends on condition, time of year, and owner's situation. 800-1200 I'd say is fair.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Price depends on condition, time of year, and owner's situation. 800-1200 I'd say is fair.


Good to know thanks.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

What no cab?  One of my neighbors bought one of those a couple of years ago, gave it to his wife (!!!) for Christmas (!!!!!). Yes they're still married. She had complained for years about the unpaved 1/2 mile driveway, so when he finally got it paved he got her the snowblower to clear it. 

It's probably up for sale because now he has some kind of tractor beast. He came up to a neighbor's place with it last winter and blew all of their solar driveway lights into the next county.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

That's beast mode!


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

That machine looks awesome. Good job!


----------

